
Show HN: A mouse for shaky hands - gottebp
Hand tremors from Parkinson&#x27;s disease and Essential Tremor can make using a computer mouse nearly impossible. The cursor not only flies everywhere but accidental clicks also result in unexpected actions being taken. This of course is extremely frustrating.<p>After my grandfather was diagnosed with Parkinson&#x27;s in 2003-2004 I saw this first hand and consequently set about solving the problem in software. SteadyMouse was born.<p>The software contains both an anti-tremor motion rejection algorithm to keep things stable, and an accidental click blocking mechanism to only let through intended clicks.<p>The last two years were spent on a massive upgrade for a commercial version (in addition to the original free version).<p>Here&#x27;s a gif of the filtering in action:
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;steadymouse&#x2F;status&#x2F;890794753637326848" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;steadymouse&#x2F;status&#x2F;890794753637326848</a><p>The main site is here:
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.steadymouse.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.steadymouse.com&#x2F;</a>
======
abstractspoon
Very cool. I hope the commercial version is a great success for you.

